# Leadcore to leader knot



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Whats the best knot to join leadcore to leader material?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Use a blood-knot sometimes refered to as a surgeons knot. It kind of easy to tie as long as you leave enough line on both tag ends you'll be good. Trim the extra off after cinching it all up.

A uni-knot will work also.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I use micro swivels. Saves the leadcore when having to add a new leader. YouTube has tons of options on how to connect the two lines.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Peel back the exterior sheath a couple inches and snip off the exposed lead core. Use a nail knot or a five turn Uni- Knot (what I prefer), leader only. Pull tight, apply some instant glue and trim the nylon and leader tag ends.
You could shorten the leader to six to 9 inches and tie on a micro swivel which gives you protection against any twist and makes changing leader 
length and strength easy without having to re-attach to the leadcore.
What pound test leadcore did you purchase. Eighteen pound test has the same core as higher test as only the sheath determines the strength.


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

The willis leadcore knot
www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/willis-knot


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the looks of that Willis knot! First time I have seen it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Willis is fast and easy...


----------

